# Fluval 304



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i have my new Fluval 304 up and running on my 55gal :biggrin: . How long should i wait for the good bacteria to colonize before i take off my Penguin 330?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

is the rest of the tank already established?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> is the rest of the tank already established?


 True, that question plays a good role for giving the next advice.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, 10 years, 9 with aquamaster 400 and 1 with penguin 330. this is my first canister


----------

